

AbstractSingletonProxyFactoryBean - zachwill
https://jira.springsource.org/browse/SPR-8680?page=com.atlassian.jira.plugin.system.issuetabpanels:worklog-tabpanel

======
ajack
I'm so glad I don't have to write classes like this.

------
helper-method
So? Sry I don't get it...

